# Clothes! Yes? No?



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

So, I'm new at raining goats and I have seem pictures of goats in sweaters and I thought that was SOOO funny and cute! So I was just wondering if you guys ever put "clothes" on your goats?






























Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I will use coats if necessary, otherwise no.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

I used one to help keep a surviving twin alive this winter. Being in Ontario Canada we have had a lot of -20 days and even colder nights. But after a week the little guy got it off himself so I never put it back on him.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He was quite manly to wear pink polka dotted coat.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it's kind of cute but I don't use them. We use a heat lamp in the kidding pen for a few days and then they adjust. You can make a warming barrel that is safer than a heat lamp and works just as well. You would have to really watch with the coats to make sure they don't get wet. A cold, wet coat will drag a kid down fast. At least if it's their own hair, they can get dry faster.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If I had more time and goats that would cooperate..I would definitely dress them up on occasion! Then my neighbors would really have something to talk about...the crazy goat lady!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> He was quite manly to wear pink polka dotted coat.


Pink polka dotted with cup cakes no less... He felt sexy I'm sure lol.

Addressing the wet issue I cut a large V shape out of the back of the sweater (as it was going to be positioned under him) so when he peed it wouldn't hit it. I also regularly checked on him (as I was going out every 3-4 hours to ensure he was latching and eating at that time).

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jezzie said:


> Addressing the wet issue I cut a large V shape out of the back of the sweater (as it was going to be positioned under him) so when he peed it wouldn't hit it. I also regularly checked on him (as I was going out every 3-4 hours to ensure he was latching and eating at that time).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Exactly! Since we are often gone for several hours and the goats don't get checked every couple hours, it doesn't work for us.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

The advantage of being a stay at home mom... To kids and well kids? LOL. He only wore the coat for less then a week but by then he was cuddle up with the other boy and his mom took him back so it worked out, this time.

Here's Tank. He never wore a coat. He was really thick and solid! Never seemed to be cold! Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

We are new in goat keeping. Our doe twins were born the 2nd of Jan (which was some of the coldest temps or the winter so far). We used fleece sleepers and infant sweaters, when the temps fell in the lower single digits (F). Our doe twins wore these sleepers for nearly their first week. Hubby built a nice warming box, which they've used from birth.


Doe Twins 5 days old by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Also we have one doe, that would appear to be colder than our other goats and we gave her a knit jacket, our teenager had outgrown. She seemed to appreciate it on our really cold nights/days. She has also sought out the best spot under the heat lamp in the barn.

If the temperature is in the 20F's or above ours seem fine, but when it's colder it's obvious they don't like it. We are in TN and I wonder how much these things vary depending on what the goats are acclimated to


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't have a pic, but for Halloween last year I dressed my nubian in a tutu with a bow on her head. I think she felt pretty because she wouldn't stop skipping and prancing around the yard, scaring all the other goats!!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I don't have a pic, but for Halloween last year I dressed my nubian in a tutu with a bow on her head. I think she felt pretty because she wouldn't stop skipping and prancing around the yard, scaring all the other goats!!


Haha! Cute

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I don't have a pic, but for Halloween last year I dressed my nubian in a tutu with a bow on her head. I think she felt pretty because she wouldn't stop skipping and prancing around the yard, scaring all the other goats!!


LMFAO!! That's to funny! I thought they'd try to eat clothes?!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

we have never put any on our goats but we just bought three does that came with little dog sweaters they are still wearing them since they lived in a barn with a heatlamp, and now they live outside with a shelter.


----------



## narnia_sisters (Feb 7, 2014)

I have my little girl in a preemie onsie right now. She was so chilled the other night she would not even suckle for a whole day and it was very scary. So we have it to help her maintain body temp. It worked... and we are potty training them outside right now so it helps with taking her out.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

also im going to try and keep some of my kids sleepers now....my husband is going to think that im crazy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Only out of necessity do my goats wear sweaters or coats.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't normally because of safety precautions., they could hag them selves or suficate if they were to get caught in something


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't even leave collars on them when there unattended just for safety


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jezzie said:


> But after a week the little guy got it off himself so I never put it back on him.
> 
> View attachment 55915
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I wonder if it was because the other kids told him real men don't wear pink polka dotted anything! :laugh:

ETA I think the sweaters, coats, and pajama's are adorable, but I do not use them.


----------

